# Short recurves



## Finch (Nov 29, 2013)

Just wanting to get some opinions on the best shooting short recurves and by short I mean 56" and under. Is there any out there that shoot as good as 60" bows and are smooth and don't stack.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 29, 2013)

I shoot a 56" black widow and it is a killing machine. It is a SA3 model which means it has a short sight window/riser. This allows for longer working limbs. It has the feel of a 60" bow made by most manufacturers. I like the bow in a turkey blind and a tree stand. There are exceptions to every rule but I would say going shorter than 56" is where things might start getting funky in regards to cast with some models. I sure would advise shooting a super short bow before buying it. Stacking is really something to worry about when overdrawing  a bow. A 28"-29" draw  should not be an issue at all. on a quality 56-58" bow.


----------



## DWB (Nov 29, 2013)

I shoot a 56 inch Hoots recurve.  Its a forward handle bow. Lee Hoots, the bowyer, actually tried to get me to order a 54 inch bow but I felt the 56 would fit my shooting style better.  All of my recurves have been 60 inch models.  The Hoots shoots lights out!  In the past two season, I have shot a three deer and a turkey with the Hoots.  Its a shooter.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 29, 2013)

I shoot a 54 inch Thunder Child.  It's awesome.  Thinking about ordering another cause I'm scared somethin might happen to mine.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 29, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> I shoot a 56" black widow and it is a killing machine. It is a SA3 model which means it has a short sight window/riser. This allows for longer working limbs. It has the feel of a 60" bow made by most manufacturers. I like the bow in a turkey blind and a tree stand. There are exceptions to every rule but I would say going shorter than 56" is where things might start getting funky in regards to cast with some models. I sure would advise shooting a super short bow before buying it. Stacking is really something to worry about when overdrawing  a bow. A 28"-29" draw  should not be an issue at all. on a quality 56-58" bow.



I would think that short sight windows will become more and more common on recurves - since most recurve shooters shoot without sights anyway these days. Makes sense to use all available length on the limbs. I'm thinking about getting a short recurve next year because my 69" longbow (while smooth and accurate) is pretty labor intensive hunting from the ground as I do. I really have to clear a big area around me.


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 30, 2013)

The Black Widow PCH, has an even shorter riser, allowing for an even shorter bow. Gene Sanders, here in GA makes nice short recurves too.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2013)

Gene Sanders has some of the best short recurves on the market. I have 2 ..... a 48" and a 52" ..... both are great shooters and great lookers too.


----------



## redneckacorn (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow 48" is short, what's your draw length?


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 30, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> The Black Widow PCH, has an even shorter riser, allowing for an even shorter bow. Gene Sanders, here in GA makes nice short recurves too.



I have shot the PCH and if I was not so attached to my old SA3 would be ordering one. The best shooting, most maneuverable bow I have ever put my hands on.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2013)

My draw is 28". One of my 48" bows Gene built has been drawn to 30" by several different people.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a 52" browning stalker.  Its actually 5lbs lighter in draw weight than my other two (Howatt Mamba, Pearson Colt) and it shoots about 10-15fps faster with an arrow of the same weight.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 16, 2013)

For anyone who might be interested, John Cooper has those two Gene Sanders recurves up for sale, I do believe.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 16, 2013)

And is an outstanding fella to do business with.RC


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a 54" Browning Nomad that shoots better than I can.  I pull a little over 29".  I put it on the back shelf this year to shoot my Apex Predator longbow (66") and Martin Hatfield recurve
 (62").  Just for fun I took it out the other day and shot it, it shoots as good as my other bows.  Quiet, fast and short.


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 17, 2013)

A one piece worth looking at is Black Widow's KB. Very smooth.


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 17, 2013)

I just got put on the list to have a 56" Hoots recurve made for me and my 30" draw. Lee makes some great little bows at a very reasonable price. There's been a few used on Stickbow recently too. Also his delivery time is under 6 months.


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 17, 2013)

Shrew, and Java Man also have short recurves.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 17, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> I just got put on the list to have a 56" Hoots recurve made for me and my 30" draw. Lee makes some great little bows at a very reasonable price. There's been a few used on Stickbow recently too. Also his delivery time is under 6 months.


Will be like waiting to get your drivers liscense Can't wait till the big day


----------



## DWB (Dec 21, 2013)

I hope this works.

  My 56 inch Hoots.


----------



## DWB (Dec 21, 2013)

Another view.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Dec 21, 2013)

Java man bows has anyone shot one? I pull 29 inches and I'm pretty scared about finger pinch... but man I love the look of those java Mann bows!


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 22, 2013)

I've never even seen a Java Man, but the bowyer worked for Shrew for a while, so I'm guessing he knows what he's doing. As short as those bows can be, they somehow seem to not pinch. I did some research on the Shrew, Javaman, and Hoots. They all get great reviews, and the only bad press about them seems to come from guys who just don't like short bows period. I went with the Hoots because I felt I got more for my money. They're all great shooters. But for the price of a base model, Shrew, I can get a sweet Hoots, with nicer riser woods, veneers, and overlays. And half the wait time too. Crispin (chenryiv) has two of them, and between the workmanship, and the performance, they really are an amazing deal.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 22, 2013)

Greg Coffee ( java man ) designed and built the Shrew Classic Hunter and built all the Shrew bows for Ron for quite a while. His version of the Classic Hunter is good for over a 30" draw. With his design there is very little finger pinch


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 22, 2013)

DWB said:


> I hope this works.
> 
> My 56 inch Hoots.



Sweet designed bow!


----------

